# Need a frame for my Pioneer Elite!



## flboater65 (Apr 7, 2009)

I just wall-mounted my Pioneer Elite 50" and the wife doesn't care for the look. I wanted to see if anyone has any experience with the various online sites that build frames for you. I've checked out several of the online sites and some are certainly better than others. Has anyone used any of these, specifically HD Envy? I liked their frames and installation system better than most. I checked out FrameMyTV, and their frames seem pretty vanilla, plus you have to strap the frame to the TV.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry no experience with those frames ...Are you handy using tools???, maybe you can build one :huh:

Long time ago I framed the TV perimeter with some moulding from HD/Lowes ....kind of a picture frame :yes:


----------



## mrcynk (Oct 1, 2009)

Personally I think , Elite has very beauty look and it would be inappropriate to cover this "beauty" with some frame.
Would rather think to create a kind of wall design , so the TV would be like a cherry on a cake


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Of all the TVs that we've owned, my wife loves the look of the Pioneer Elite the best. With that, I don't know if I can be of much help, but I know someone who posted up a frame on the wall and left a border between the outside of the wall-mounted TV and the inside of the frame. I think he even painted the inside border, too. Just an idea, not sure if that would work.


----------



## 43131 - deactivated (Oct 9, 2009)

I would personally make on yourself. Cheaper and you can adjust it to your likeing


----------

